# Crustless Apple Pie with a Different Twist



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Added to my food folder, for dessert, is the crustless apple pie my wife makes but with this one she suggested sprinkling a little Granola on top. WOW and good gawd i could make this.



1 apple sliced thin
about 2 tsp sugar - adjust to taste - less if possible

sprinkle a little cinnamon to taste
stir and microwave in a cereal bowl for bout 3 minutes on hi
remove from microwave and sprinkle on Granola cereal until it looks right


Not pictured is the very small bowl of vanilla ice cream chaser.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I love easy quick desserts at night after I’ve begun the day acting all superior and only buying veggies at the store. 9 pm, watching TV I’m sad there’s no snacks in the house.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I love easy quick desserts at night after I’ve begun the day acting all superior........


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:

You knew that was coming huh?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

After a long hard day there's nothing like letting your hair down and taking the mask off.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> I love easy quick desserts at night after I’ve begun the day acting all superior and only buying veggies at the store. 9 pm, watching TV I’m sad there’s no snacks in the house.



Do you have sugar, butter or cocoa? Potatoes? Apples? I can think of lots of snacks to make.:smile:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

crustless pie = cobbler :vs_laugh:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

huesmann said:


> crustless pie = cobbler :vs_laugh:


That's about 2 miles above my pay grade.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

cobbler = upside down pie. :biggrin2:


----------

